# منزل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ادخل وشاهد



## م / تركي بن محمد (11 ديسمبر 2006)

منزل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم​ 




 




 



 




 




 




 


بامي افديك وابي يارسول الله​


----------



## samir mana (11 ديسمبر 2006)

اللهم صلي على الحبيب المصطفى
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Meemar (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*راجع الرابط*

:32: كنت قد أدرجت هذا الموضوع منذ مدة، راجع الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36846


----------



## zoubir (11 ديسمبر 2006)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه إلى يوم الدين 
شكرا على هده الصور لمنزل خير خلق الله


----------



## محمد رشاد سعيد (11 ديسمبر 2006)

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على أفضل خلقك كلهم 
اللهم صل وسلم تسليمًا كثيرًا على سيدنا محمد النبي الأمي وعلى آله وصحبه الطيبين


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا علي هذه الصور ، وان كنت اتمني من الاخ الشلقة التأكد من مصدر العلومات والصور، حيث أنني شاهدت نفس تلك الصور من قبل وأفادني بعض الزملاء بأن الصور غير حقيقية.....
ملحوظة أرجو من الاخوة المعماريين من المملكة العربية السعودية الافادة، هل المحراب كان منتشرا في تصميم المساجد الاولي في الاسلام؟ معلوماتي أن المحراب - في مصر- كان منتشرا بشكل أكبر في تصميم الكنائس في مصر في العصور الرومانية ثم اشتق منها واستخدمه المصريون من المسلمون الاوائل في تصميم المساجد......((((وليصححني الزملاء اذا كنت مخطئا)))))
، حتي انه في بعض المساجد في مصر لا تجد التجويف المسمي بالمحراب ، ويعذو البعض ذلك الي أنه ليس من مفردات عمارة المساجد الاولي في الاسلام.......والله أعلم


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (12 ديسمبر 2006)

Meemar قال:


> :32: كنت قد أدرجت هذا الموضوع منذ مدة، راجع الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36846


 


الاخ meemar السلام عليكم يبدو انك سبقتنا بطرح الموضوع وانا المعلومات عندي من فتره 

وعموما حصل خير و متاسفين ياسيدي .


----------



## Meemar (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*الأخت الكريمة*

لا عليك حصل خير.....المهم الافادة والاستفادة....
يعطيك العافية......ولكن هل لديك مصدر هذه المعلومات.... في الحقيقة لقد راجعت موقع " العجيب" حيث يمكن أن يكون هو المصدر الا أن الصفحة لم تفتح (في السعودية)...!


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (12 ديسمبر 2006)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد


----------



## نادية (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الصراحة كل المواضيع اللى بشارك فيها الاخ ( الشلقة ) هى مواضيع كثير حلوة ومفيدة 
وانا تابعت جميع المواضيع تقريبا ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على الصور


----------



## ضياءالدين (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*مع جزيل الشكر*

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد خير الانام


----------



## م. حيدر (13 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## MOOH (13 ديسمبر 2006)

كلنا نطير شوقا لمعرفة كل شيئ عن هذا الحبيب الذي لن يتكرر أبدا
وعلى هذا أتمنى من الأخ شلقة أو الأخوة غيره من يستطيع التأكد من صحة المعلومة و أيضا هل هذا المبنى قد جدد كما أتوقع من مشاهدتي للصور ونوع البناء و نقش العمود...


----------



## zoubir (13 ديسمبر 2006)

معرفة أماكن إقامة الرسول و حياته من الأمور المهمة و الأولى للمسلم 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
و صلى الله على حبيبنا في الأولين و الآخرين


----------



## binabbas (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*لكن هل هناك تحقق من كونه منزله صلى الله عليه وسلم*

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن هل هناك تحقق من كونه منزله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## binabbas (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*لكن هل هناك تحقق من كونه منزله صلى الله عليه وسلم*

والشك عندي من كونه ثبت عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم انه كان يقول :

*( اتقوا هذه المذابح )** يعني المحاريب رواه الطبراني والبيهقي .*
*صحيح **الجامع الصغير رقم 120*
*( إنه ليس لنبيً أن يدخل بيتاً مزوقاً )** حسن رواه أبوداود عن علي رضي الله عنه*
*صحيح **الجامع الصغير رقم **2411 *
*( ليس لي أن أدخل بيتاً مزوقاً )** حسن رواه أحمد والطبراني في الكبير عن سفينة. *
*صحيح **الجامع الصغير **5427 *


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكن نرجوا التأكد من هذه المعلومات ,
ونرجو الأجابه على موضوع المحراب .
التايكر


----------



## ali1001 (17 فبراير 2007)

*اللهم صلى و سلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله و صحبه اجمعين*

اللهم صلى و سلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله و صحبه اجمعين


----------



## hasanat75 (18 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (18 فبراير 2007)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعاله وصحبه وسلم,


----------



## ENG_2005 (18 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
نشكركم جميعا كل من حاول اسعادنا بهذة المعجزات
يارب فك اسر المسجد الاقصى كمان
المهندس عبداللطيف 
شششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككررررررررررراااااااااااا


----------



## محمد صلاح رجب (19 فبراير 2007)

صلى و السلام يا حبيبي يا رسول الله


----------

